# Regards from Bavaria



## Juergen (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello,

I`m biologist, live close to Nuremberg/Bavaria and keep some mantids...

Regards,

Juergen


----------



## ThorEH (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

Greetings from Norway!

What mantids do you keep ?


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 3, 2007)

greeting from Canada


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 3, 2007)

greetings from America


----------



## Juergen (Sep 3, 2007)

:mrgreen: Thanks



> What mantids do you keep ?


At the moment _Idolomantis diabolica, Phyllocrania paradoxa_ and some Malaysian species...

Greetings from damned cold Germany,

Juergen


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Precious (Sep 3, 2007)

Greetings from Virginia!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 4, 2007)

Ohio Welcomes Juergens from somewhere near Nuremberg/Bavaria , How is the weather there?


----------



## Juergen (Sep 4, 2007)

:mrgreen: Normally we should have summer... but all we have is rain and 10°C... My mantids freeze the buns off and all heaters do overtime...

Greetings,

Juergen


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 4, 2007)

That's funny, but I cannot wait for it to be cold 8)


----------



## bubforever (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome, i for one hope the heat keeps a comin', or at least in the 70's. No offense cold weather sucks.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Matey! Greetings from the Quad City Area in the USA!!


----------

